# كارثة كبرى الجيش يأمر بناء كنيسة اطفيح بفتوى سلفية و كلام مستفز جدا من الشيخ محمد حسان



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nsmPMV6TUIw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2011)

*طز فى القانون وأهلا بفتاوى الشيوخ المتلونين حسب لون البيئة المحيطة*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2011)

بجد كلامه استفزني اوي لما شوفته في التليفزيون
وبالذات انهم قرورا بناء الكنيسة بعد ما لقوا فتوي بكده
هو احنا هنمشي بحكمهم يعني ولا ايه
وكمان استفزني لما اتكلم عن المظاهرات والاعتصامات بتاعتنا
العيب مش عليه
العيب علي اللي خرجوا الفيران من جحرهم وخلاهم بقي ليهم صوت دلوقتي
بعد ما كانوا بيستخبوا ومحبوسين​


----------



## bilseka (12 مارس 2011)

ستنظرون   عن   قريب   انتقام   الرب   لبيته   وقديسيه
وذلك   سيكون   على   مراى   ومسمع   العالم   كله


----------



## عصام وصفى (12 مارس 2011)

النهارده سلفيه بكره سنيه  انا الا عاروز سلفيه ولا سنيه انا عاوز دوله مدنيه والشيخ المحترم يحترم نفسه والفاران طلعة من الجحور وبقيك صوت الناس تسمعه يا صعلوك


----------



## عصام وصفى (12 مارس 2011)

الى كل من هدم فى كنيسة اطفيح                 ينتظر  الحساب وسوف ينتقم الرب امام العالم كله وهو عادل


----------



## عصام وصفى (12 مارس 2011)

طز فى كل القوانين الى تبقى فى ايد الشيخ بتاع السلفيه عاوز ينى الكنيسة بفتوى ده ايه قلة الادب اصل كان كلمه مستفز جدا وقائدة الجيش قعدين زيهم زيى قلتهم


----------



## السندبادعرب (12 مارس 2011)

انتم عايزين ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الراجل افتى ان الكنيسه تتبنى فى مكانها  ويحاسب المخطئ بالقانون ويكون  حل المشكله بطريه سلميه ونهائى

وبرضوا مش عاجب كنت انت عايزين تكون معركه  فى القريه وتتبنى وبعد كده تتهدم تانى وتولع البلد 

دلوقتى المشكله اتحلت نهائى مش شعارات  ونشغل اغنيه وطنيه وتفضل   المشكله زى ما هى

 ومينفعيش  كل مسحيى   يحرسه عسكرى امن مركزى  لازم يكون فى امان وثق بنا



وللمره المليون بلاش غلط فى رموز الدين  


مينفعيش تشتم راجل دين  او تشتم الرسول واو تتريق على  زوجات الرسول او تتريق على  الدين وتطلب منى انى مغضبيش يا ريت تخلو بالكم من النقطه دى لو يهمكم مشاعر المسلمين لانى انا بشوف كميه سب وشتيمه غير طبعيه 

 انتم مفيش حاجه غير انك تشتم و تتشائم وتشكك فينا بس


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2011)

*يا أخي حبيب رأيه المفروض يرمى في أقرب سلة مهملات*
*تخيل أن المسيحيين هدموا مسجداً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ثم تخيل أن يخرج لك كاهن يقول أسمح بإعادة بناء المسجد*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا أخي حبيب رأيه المفروض يرمى في أقرب سلة مهملات*
> *تخيل أن المسيحيين هدموا مسجداً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *ثم تخيل أن يخرج لك كاهن يقول أسمح بإعادة بناء المسجد*




المشكله دى كان حلها ايه من وجه نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عندك ناس هدوا كنيسه ولى  فى دماغهم  ان ده صح هنعتقلهم طب اهليهم مش هينتقموا مش هيكون غير  بحر دم فى القريه   وفى مصر كلها واحنا شوفنا يوم مرعب لينا وليكم

( الراجل عمل حوار معاهم واقنعهم انهم غلط ولازم  يتحاسبوا على الغلط والكنيسه تتبنى )


يبقى الشيخ بعد ده كله غلطان


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> المشكله دى كان حلها ايه من وجه نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> يبقى الشيخ بعد ده كله غلطان



لا الشيخ مش غلطان ........... الغلطان الجهل والكره اللى فى البيلد

عايزين قانون وله كل مشكله هنجبلها شيخ
ومردتيش على السؤال لوجامع اتهد والبابا شنوده اصدر بيان ان يجب علينا بناء الجامع المهدود بايدى مسيحيه.
رد فعلك ايه..........​


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2011)

*مجرد سؤال هل فتاوى الشيوخ اخذت مجرى القانون؟؟
يعنى حل المشاكل الدينية فى الدولة اصبح عبارة عن فتاوى!!
بناء الكنيسة جاء وفقا للقانون وحق المسيحين فى وجود دار عبادة لهم ام جاء وفقا لفتوى ؟؟
ام ناخذ الامر بمنظور مختلف نوعا ما ونقول ان ماقام بة بعض الشيوخ  بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة محاولة تجريم ماحدث دينيا 
نتمنى ان نرى قوى القانون والعدالة هى الفيصل وليست  مجموعة فتاوى *


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

لا
هذا ذكاء منهم أن يصنعوا لك التمثيليه
حتى يهدأ شعب أطفيح المسلم ويوافق 
على البناء . حيث كان هناك اعتراضات كتير


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

تونى 2010 قال:


> لا الشيخ مش غلطان ........... الغلطان الجهل والكره اللى فى البيلد
> 
> عايزين قانون وله كل مشكله هنجبلها شيخ
> ومردتيش على السؤال لوجامع اتهد والبابا شنوده اصدر بيان ان يجب علينا بناء الجامع المهدود بايدى مسيحيه.
> رد فعلك ايه..........​




ردى لو هد مسحين جامع ووقفوا ادام الجامع واصروا انه يتهد وراح لهم البابا وقال ليهم  انتم عملتو غلط كبير وهتتحكمو ا وتسلموا نفسكوا بطريقه سلميه بدل ما تحصل مجزره والجامع لازم يتبنى

هحترم البابا انه انقذ البلد من دم


اعتقد  انكم متعرفوش ان موضوع هد المساجد    مش جديد  الحكومه هدت مساجد كتير فى النظام الى فات  هل انتم تعرفوا ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا عايزكم تعرفوا ان المسلمين بيطلبوا بحريه العباده  اكتر منكم



المساجد الى كانت بتتهدم من الحكومه
اعتقال اى حد بيصلى  الفجر
اعتقال اى شيخ  قال كلمه فى صلاه الجمعه عن ظلم مبارك
فى واحد قال لمبارك فى مكه وقت الحج (اتقى الله) لس لغايه النهارده فى المعتقل
الى بينتظم فى الصلاه بيتعمل له ملف فى امن الدوله
الى يربى دقنه يتمنع من اى وظيفه فى الدوله ومش كده بس بيتمنع انه يخيش الجيش 
ممنوع من اى نشاط داخل الجامعه ويراقب   عشان بيصلى باستمرار
ممنوع ظهور المحجبات فى التلفزيون رغم ان 80 فى الميه من بنات المصرين محجبات
ممنوع توظيف المحجبات فى بعض الشركات
ممنوع دخول المنقبات الامتحانات والجامعات  وطبعا المنقبات بيتمنعوا من حجات كتير فى مصر
التشويه لاى حد بيصلى فى الافلام والتلفزيون على انهم ناس جهله متخلفين معظم الناس دى خاريج جامعات الشيخ حسان معاه كليه اعلام وكلهم ناس متعلمه مش جهله زى مانتم فاكرين
القنوات الدينيه الى كانت بتتقفل وكان عليها رقابه
ده غير التعذيب فى السجون والجلد والحرق والكهربه وتخليع السنان والتعديات الجنسيه والقتل والاعدامات  العسكريه من غير اللجوئ للقضاءو دفن  الجثث داخل سجون امن الدوله و الى كان بيحصل فى الاسلامين فى مصر محصليش فى اى دوله فى العالم


انتم بتقولوا ان الحكومه بتحارب بناء الكنائس هسالك هل انت  فى يوم الحد  ملقتيش مكان داخل الكنيسه وطلعت تصلى بره الكنيسه عشان مفيش مكان ؟؟؟؟

طب المسلمين يوم الجمعه بتكون المساجد مملوء والشوارع عشان المساجد قليله

يبقى مين المظلوم اكتر فى بناء دور العباده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انتم كاقباط كان فى اضهاد ليكم بس الاضهاد ده ميجيش واحد من عشره من اضهاد الاسلامين

واضهاد الشعب المصرى كله يعنى ظابط الشرطه كان يمسك الواحد يفرمه ولو عرف انه مسيحى  بيسبوا عشان  ميعمليش مشكله

ازى ما انت عايزين حريه. المسلمين هما كمان عايزين حريه عايزين يعيشوا فى امان مش عايش خايف


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

يا سندباد العرب عايز اقولك نكته اه نكته ايه المشكله يعنى.


كان الرئيس مبارك والبابا شنوده وشيخ الازهر مجتمعين واشتكى البابا شنوده من موضوع بناء الكنائس واقترح على الرئيس حتى يعم العدل فى هذه البلد ان يكون بناء الكنائس والمساجد نسبه وتناسب مع بعض بمعنى نسبه المسيحين 10% يكون الكنائس بالنسبه للمساجد 10% بمعنى كل 10 جوامع اقصدهم كنيسه فوافق الرئيس فى البدايه فرفض شيخ الازهر وقال انت كده ياريس هتملى البلد كنايس .ههههههههههههه


اضحك ياعم وسيبها على الله الهنا اله قوى ونحن نعتمد عليه ولا نعتمد على بشر 

مكتوب ملعون من اتكل على ذراع بشر​


----------



## besm alslib (13 مارس 2011)

*هو كل واحد بيشوف الكلام بمنظور مختلف *

*انا نظرتي للموضوع انه خطير جدا لسبب مهم وهو ان كلنا عارفين فكر الشيخ حسان واسلوبه*

*فلما يطلع بعد الاحداث ويؤكد ان في اعمال سحر واعمال شنيعه بتتم بالكنيسه *

*وبعدها يجي يطالع هو شيوخ غيرو فتوه تسمح ببناء الكنيسه دي مصيبه بكل المقاييس والسبب ان هالشيوخ هما اللي زرعو الكره جوا المسلمين*

*وركسو افكار خاطئه ومغرضه وكلها كدب في كدب جواهم وبناء على تعاليمهم بيتم كل الجرائم اللي سبق وصارت *

*فلما يجي هالشيوخ ويرمو كم كلمه حلوين والمسيحيين يباركو كلامهم المسلمين هيفتكرو ان كل الكلام اللي بيحكو صح*

*وبعد كده اي مشكله تانيه تحصل ويطلعو يرمو سمومهم واحقادهم ضد الكنيسه والمسيحيين هتبقى اقوال مقدسه ويرجعو يهجمو عالكنايس والاقباط*

*بالاضافه ان  مش هو الشيخ حسان نفسه اللي طلع وقال ان لو انشال حروف الـ التعريف من كلمة ان الشريعه الاسلاميه هي الاساس في الماده التانيه من الدستور هنعمل حروب*

*وقال انه هيكون جهاد اسلامي *

*بطلو نضحك على بعض ونقول ان هو عمل خير لا هو بيحاول يحسن نظرة الناس اله لان ليه مطامع سياسيه اعلن عنها من يومين*

*بانه مستعد لقبول اي منصب يسلم اليه فيا ريت بلاش نزور ونشوه الحقيقه لحتى تصير تعجبنا*


*اما عن اضطهاد المسلمين فمش هكتر هو بس سؤال نشوف المسلمين اديش مضطهدين *

*يا ريت الاخ يقول النا كم مسلم تم حكم الاعدام عليهم بالمجازر اللي كانت ولا زالت تقام ضد المسيحيين واللي صعب حصرها *

*طبعا ونشيل منها الحكم على الكموني لان الحكم عليه كان لتهدئة الراي العام لانه كان هايج بسبب انفجار كنيسة القديسين*

*لك حتى شركائه طلعوهم برائه فيا ريت بلا ما نضحك على بعضنا ونحكي كلام مزوق بس لنؤكد وجهات نظرنا ونقول انها صح وهي بعيده عن الواقع*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> المشكله دى كان حلها ايه من وجه نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عندك ناس هدوا كنيسه ولى  فى دماغهم  ان ده صح هنعتقلهم طب اهليهم مش هينتقموا مش هيكون غير  بحر دم فى القريه   وفى مصر كلها واحنا شوفنا يوم مرعب لينا وليكم
> 
> ...


*طبعا غلطان و قليل الادب و لئيم كمان

بناء الكنيسه و محاكمة من اعتدوا عليها " هو حقنا كمواطنين مصريين" و الذي لا نتسوله من احد و لا يمن علينا شيخكم به ..لا هو.. و لا شريعته الاسلامية الظالمه.. التي منتهي العدل فيها يكون مجرد  الامتناع " قليلا" عن الظلم  و الي حين فقط.
و في حقنا لا نحتاج لا لفتوى شيخكم و لا لراي شريعته و لا حتي لاعترافكم به لانه حقنا  كمواطنين مصريين رغما عن انف شريعتكم و عن انوف شيوخكم..و حقنا لا نتسوله منكم و لا من شيوخكم و لا ننتظر ان تمن به علينا شريعتكم الاسلاميه الظالمه​*



السندبادعرب قال:


> المشكله دى كان حلها ايه من وجه نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*حلها انكو تتلموا..و تعرفوا ان البلد بلدنا قبل ما يبقي لكم نصيب فيها​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو كل واحد بيشوف الكلام بمنظور مختلف *
> 
> *انا نظرتي للموضوع انه خطير جدا لسبب مهم وهو ان كلنا عارفين فكر الشيخ حسان واسلوبه*
> 
> ...





اعتقد انك جوبت على نفسك فى  اول سطر ان كل واحد بشوف الى بيحصل من وجه نظره بس

الكلام الى انت  قولت ده كله من وجه نظرك انت وانك محولتش تبص للموضوع  من وجه نظر المسلمين او تحط نفسك مكانهم

انت كنت معتقد انك وحدك الى مظلوم  ومحولتش مره تعرف ان الشعب كله كان  مظلوم


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

تونى 2010 قال:


> يا سندباد العرب عايز اقولك نكته اه نكته ايه المشكله يعنى.
> 
> 
> كان الرئيس مبارك والبابا شنوده وشيخ الازهر مجتمعين واشتكى البابا شنوده من موضوع بناء الكنائس واقترح على الرئيس حتى يعم العدل فى هذه البلد ان يكون بناء الكنائس والمساجد نسبه وتناسب مع بعض بمعنى نسبه المسيحين 10% يكون الكنائس بالنسبه للمساجد 10% بمعنى كل 10 جوامع اقصدهم كنيسه فوافق الرئيس فى البدايه فرفض شيخ الازهر وقال انت كده ياريس هتملى البلد كنايس .ههههههههههههه
> ...




حلوه

بس المهم زى مانت عايز حريه  سيب غيرك ياخد حريته لان الثوره دى مش عشان الاقباط ياخده حريتهم والاسلامين يضربوا بالنار  

زى مانت مصرى هو كمان مصرى


----------



## esambraveheart (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> حلوه
> 
> بس المهم زى مانت عايز حريه  سيب غيرك ياخد حريته لان الثوره دى مش عشان الاقباط ياخده حريتهم والاسلامين يضربوا بالنار
> 
> زى مانت مصرى هو كمان مصرى


*المسيحي مصري..هذا امر مفروغ منه و بالادله و ولائه لمصر بلاده و ليس غير ذلك
اما ان المسلم.. و بالاخص السلفي.. مصرى..فهذا امر مشكوك فيه تماما لان المسلم ولائه لدينه و ليس للبلد الذي يقيم فيه.. و ننصحكم بمراجعة اصولكم لتتاكدوا من انكم كمسلمين لستم مصريين​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> حلها انكو تتلموا..و تعرفوا ان البلد بلدنا قبل ما يبقي لكم نصيب فيها




البلد دى بلدنا كلنا   واذا كنت هتكلم على موضوع ان المسلمين عرب وان الاقباط مصرين واصحاب الارض واحنا ضيوف والكلام  العبيط الى ملوش معانا 

بلاش اتكلم   عشان كلامى ميكنش فيه  تسخين عن حقائق انا شايفه بعينى


----------



## besm alslib (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> اعتقد انك جوبت على نفسك فى  اول سطر ان كل واحد بشوف الى بيحصل من وجه نظره بس
> 
> الكلام الى انت  قولت ده كله من وجه نظرك انت وانك محولتش تبص للموضوع  من وجه نظر المسلمين او تحط نفسك مكانهم
> 
> انت كنت معتقد انك وحدك الى مظلوم  ومحولتش مره تعرف ان الشعب كله كان  مظلوم



*اخي العزيز حضرتك ايدتني في فكرة ان لكل واحد منظورو الخاص ووجهة نظر مختلفه

لكن حضرتك ما رديت على اهم جزئيه بالكلام وهي ان الشيخ حسان وغيره من الشيوخ هما 

اساسا من اكتر الناس اللي بيحرضو المسلمين على الكنيسه وبيزرعو جواهم افكار خاطئه وينشرو سموم افكارهم المشوهه 

كيف لازم نقتنع بكلامهم او نشكرهم عليه واحنا على ثقه ان بكره او بعدو هيكونو مره تانيه السبب في نفس الاعمال 

بالاضافه لنقطه مهمه وهي ان الظلم الجاري على المسلمين اللي حضرتك ذكرتو هو ظلم جاري على شعب مش على دين

انما الظلم الجاري على الكنيسه وعلى الاقباط هو ظلم جاري على دين مش على شعب 

لما واحد بيتسجن بتسجن خوفا منه سواء لانه معادي للافكار اللي الدوله عايزاها او خوفا منه انه يكون ارهابي او انه ينشر افكار ارهابيه او او اوووو 

يعني اسباب مختلفه لكنها لا صله لها بالدين 

انما حرق الكنائس وتبراة كل قاتل لمسيحي وقتل المسيحيين وهدم كنائسهم

وبعد اي اعمال عنف ضد المسيحيين اجبارهم على انهاء الامر بشكل ودي وهما مغصوبين 

والتستر على خطف البنات واسلمتهم قسرا  واشياء كتير تانيه صعب حصرها في رد بسيط ده مش ظلم جاري على شعب انما ظلم جاري على دين


وهو ده الفرق اللي حضرتك ومسلمين كتير غيرك مش قادرين  يفهموه*​ *
*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *المسيحي مصري..هذا امر مفروغ منه و بالادله و ولائه لمصر بلاده و ليس غير ذلك
> اما ان المسلم.. و بالاخص السلفي.. مصرى..فهذا امر مشكوك فيه تماما لان المسلم ولائه لدينه و ليس للبلد الذي يقيم فيه.. و ننصحكم بمراجعة اصولكم لتتاكدوا من انكم كمسلمين لستم مصريين​*




يبنى مش عايزين نتكلم فى اصل كل واحد وانت مصرى فرعونى ولا مصرى عربى ولا  مصرى غربى احنا عايزين دوله تقبل الجميع مش دوله تقسم كل واحد عشان لونه او دينه



طب ما فى  مسحين  فى مصر من اصل   انجليزى ويونانى و فرنسى


----------



## esambraveheart (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> البلد دى بلدنا كلنا   واذا كنت هتكلم على موضوع ان المسلمين عرب وان الاقباط مصرين واصحاب الارض واحنا ضيوف والكلام  العبيط الى ملوش معانا
> 
> بلاش اتكلم   عشان كلامى ميكنش فيه  تسخين عن حقائق انا شايفه بعينى



*هي الحقيقة في نظر المسلم تبقي كلام عبيط يا راعي المعيز ؟؟؟
لو كان الفراعنه احياء الان لشهدوا انكم لستم احفادهم و لا تمتون لمصر بصله
​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اخي العزيز حضرتك ايدتني في فكرة ان لكل واحد منظورو الخاص ووجهة نظر مختلفه
> 
> لكن حضرتك ما رديت على اهم جزئيه بالكلام وهي ان الشيخ حسان وغيره من الشيوخ هما
> 
> ...




على العموم انا بسمع للشيخ حسان وشيوخ منهم كتير عمرى ما سمعت حد فيهم قال اقتل  قبطى او اهدم كنيسه  او اى حاجه

 كل الكلام ده  بيجى من الاعلام والافلام والتلفزيون يعنى لم تشوف فى فيلم مثلا لعادل امام ان شيخ  بذقن بيقول اقتلوا واحرقوا كده انت بقى الى فى دماغك ان سبب الفتنه  هو الشيخ لكن انت عندك دليل  او الوقع  بيقول  كده

بلاش تبنى فكرتك من اعلام مشوه مريض


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هي الحقيقة في نظر المسلم تبقي كلام عبيط يا راعي المعيز ؟؟؟
> لو كان الفراعنه احياء الان لشهدوا انكم لستم احفادهم و لا تمتون لمصر بصله
> ​*





صدق انت   الرد عليك  عيب انى ارد عليك

ولو رديت عليك هقولك كلام  هيسخن الموضوع  

انا مصرى فى  مسلمين كتير جداا من اصل قبطى حديثا  مش من زمان


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2011)

*أخوتي الأحباء أرجو الهدوء*
*يعني بغض النظر عن الأصول ، أبناء اليوم يجب أن يتمتعوا بحقوق متساوية .*
*يعني ، هذه الفتوى المستفزة تلقى في أقرب سلة مهملات ، وإذا حاول أحد من الأهالي أن يتصرف ببلطجة ضد إعادة بناء الكنيسة ، فكما قال الجيش حكم البلطجة الإعدام .*
*شاؤوا أم أبوا ، بفتوى أو بدونها ، ورغماً عن أنفهم يجب ان يتمتع الجميع بالمساواة*


----------



## esambraveheart (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> صدق انت   الرد عليك  عيب انى ارد عليك
> 
> ولو رديت عليك هقولك كلام  هيسخن الموضوع
> 
> انا مصرى فى  مسلمين كتير جداا من اصل قبطى حديثا  مش من زمان



*رد يا حبيبي و لا تخجل...و الا مكسوف من اصلك و من جدودك رعاة الاغنام الحفاة الذين ابتليت بهم مصر بدون سابق انذار و صاروا محسوبين عليها هم و احفادهم ؟؟؟​*


----------



## besm alslib (13 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> على العموم انا بسمع للشيخ حسان وشيوخ منهم كتير عمرى ما سمعت حد فيهم قال اقتل  قبطى او اهدم كنيسه  او اى حاجه
> 
> كل الكلام ده  بيجى من الاعلام والافلام والتلفزيون يعنى لم تشوف فى فيلم مثلا لعادل امام ان شيخ  بذقن بيقول اقتلوا واحرقوا كده انت بقى الى فى دماغك ان سبب الفتنه  هو الشيخ لكن انت عندك دليل  او الوقع  بيقول  كده
> 
> بلاش تبنى فكرتك من اعلام مشوه مريض




*بصراحه مش عارفه يمكن كلامي موصلش حضرتك بشكل سليم

انا مش بقول انه بيقول اقتل ولا احرق انا بقول انه بيقول كلام بينتج عنه هالافعال

مثلا لما مسلم عادي وبسيط وكاره حتى للي عملوه المسلمين في الكنيسةيسمع الشيخ حسان وهو بيقول

هما عملو كده لانهم لقو انهم بيعملو بالكنيسه سحر وشعوذه وافعال شنيعه

طب بالذمه المسلم المسالم ده هيقول ايه مش هيقول يبقى يستاهلو 

ده المسلم المسالم فما بالك بقى لو مسلم متشدد من المتعصبين هيعمل ايه بقى 

غير كده لما يطلع على سبيل المثال والكل عارف ان الاقباط عايزين اما الغاء المادة التانيه من الدستور او التعديل فيها 

ويجي حضرته ويقول ان لو اتشال حرفين الالف واللام من الماده التانيه هيتقام عليها حروب 

ويبتدي يصيح احنا المسلمين هنحارب لاجل الاسلام طيب بالذمه كمان مره المسلم البسيط اللي على اده سمع الكلام ده موقفه هيكون ايه 

بكرر انا مش بقول انه قال اقتل واحرق وكسر وخرب انما بيقول كلام بيؤدي للافعال دي 

بالاضافه الى  ان كلامي مش من اعلام مشوه واساسا مش بتابع اي قناة عربيه محدده انما من الشيخ حسان نفسه اللي قال الكلام ده عالتلفزيون وانا شفته عالنت

ومعلش مش هعلق تاني عشان ميتحولش الموضوع لجدل انا بس حبيت اوضح وجهة نظري وان كلامي مش مبني على اعلام مغرض بيغير الحقائق

انما مبني على كلام صادر من الشيخ حسان نفسه 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

*للاسف وصل الحال بينا اننا ننكر اصل بعض وكل واحد بيشكك فى مصرية الاخر
يغلق مع التنبيه على جميع الاطراف بعدم التكرار
رجائا كونو عوناً لنا وليس عبء
*


----------

